# Your best advice please



## 1woma (Mar 1, 2011)

My Cupboard/styrofoam is finally here and im about to embark on my kitchen dresser to nake enclosure transformation. Im just wondering what your best advice is? Tell me the tings you learnt allong the way that mite help me. Im not very artistic and am now wondering if i have my ambitions mixed up with my capabilities LOL.:lol:


----------



## Virides (Mar 1, 2011)

Ask yourself if you have a deadline, when would you like to have it done by? If you do it on a whim things can take longer than you want it to. Once you know roughly how long you want to take, break it up into building stages - preparing the dresser, allocation of materials, testing for fit, understanding the process, etc. Then start the build of the background and if you want it to look good - take your time. It probably be the longest time spent on any part of your project.

If you are worried about your abilities artistically, backgrounds are more about a depiction of nature, so study it. Look on google at how rocks look or whatever you are trying to replicate, look at other people's work - draw inspiration.

A project is not so much about physical ability as it is also about your knowledge, confidence and understanding of the process.


----------



## Jk888 (Mar 1, 2011)

Virides said:


> Ask yourself if you have a deadline, when would you like to have it done by? If you do it on a whim things can take longer than you want it to. Once you know roughly how long you want to take, break it up into building stages - preparing the dresser, allocation of materials, testing for fit, understanding the process, etc. Then start the build of the background and if you want it to look good - take your time. It probably be the longest time spent on any part of your project.
> 
> If you are worried about your abilities artistically, backgrounds are more about a depiction of nature, so study it. Look on google at how rocks look or whatever you are trying to replicate, look at other people's work - draw inspiration.
> 
> A project is not so much about physical ability as it is also about your knowledge, confidence and understanding of the process.


 
+10


----------



## wizzard64 (Mar 2, 2011)

jk888 said:


> +10



I'd draw a plan, or even take a digital photo. Plan the job. Set aside some material and do some tests.
I got styrofoam for free from a cold room builder, they had heaps of offcuts. So practice is no issue.I needed it for another project, and wasted a bit in practice for that job.
But when it comes time to build a background, I know where to go.. (I just googled the yellow pages, whilst in the city) . . .


----------



## 1woma (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks heaps for the replies, i will take all this into consideration. im in no hurry to finish it, just trying to do it slowley as i can afford all the bits for it( were a single income family with 3 kids)


Do you's have any disaster stories???

im having trouble finding images of desert style rock walls for me to copy but im searching, googling...... there has to be the right one out there.

wizard- i didnt think of cool room makers.....i managed to get my hands on a huge pile of broccoli boxes and some tv packaging ( which looks like it could make a nice ledge looking bit.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 2, 2011)

what about this one ?







at least you know its used by snakes LOL. Just replace the water with sand for a desert feel.

And to quote Virides _'A project is not so much about physical ability as it is also about your knowledge, confidence and understanding of the process'._

That is so true. there is usually more than one way to do something, and understanding the process is the key. How do you plan to get from point A to point B. Give it a lot of thought before heading to the toolbox, so you don't jump ahead and do something that cant be undone.

If you are unsure on what you should be doing or how to do something, head back here... thats the whole idea of the DIY zone, to seek and provide advice (and to show off your handy work) :lol:


----------



## LiasisKing (Mar 2, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> what about this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
thats the photo i was thinking of, i am using that one soon !


----------



## 1woma (Mar 4, 2011)

i have tried to reply to this 4 times but keep losing my reply- im not to good on my sons lap top, i keep pressing something wrong lol

Jax- thanks heaps, thats a great photo, and i think i mite even be able to replicate it.The paining scares me a little but i'll worry about that when i get to that point.

thanks for all your advice, im sure you's will all be sick of my questions soon:lol:


----------



## jack (Mar 4, 2011)

the only thing i can recomend is test any glues/paints on an offcut first, as styrafoam is easly dissolved by many such fluids.


----------



## J-A-X (Mar 4, 2011)

If the painting is worrying you head over to the DIY Group, theres already a discussion on painting tips and hints, http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...rounds-furniture-225/hints-tips-painting-431/

It should get you heading in the right direction


----------

